

All This Over a Dongle? - peterwwillis
http://jerichoattrition.wordpress.com/2013/03/21/all-this-over-a-dongle/

======
gtr32x
I can't help but going on a rant here. Honestly, people can't face themselves.
I understand that her past wasn't exactly a glorious one and I'm grateful for
her that she has made it through. However, her heart is still fragile, she
lies to herself constantly. This rant isn't to her in specific, it's to
people. In general, people just aren't willing to face deep down how their
heart truly thinks. No matter how disgusting, weird, noble, or sensitive your
heart will be, let that thought out and if you understand it's not socially
acceptable or just it will invade into other people's comfort zone, then think
about how to combat it with your rational mind. Don't just glorify yourself
and cover up your inner thoughts with other seemingly heroic reasons
attributes to yourself. If you like money, then just tell yourself that you
like money and don't say you have to make money to sustain girlfriend's
lifestyle. If you hate talking to people then just tell yourself that you hate
talking to people and that you may be considered to be 'socially awkward' in
the society instead of saying you are just tired. Once you can bring your true
heart to yourself, you can find ways to combat it and bring yourself to true
happiness. Be sincere and talk to others about them. However, hiding all your
true emotions and fragile self just isn't recipe for achieving ultimate
happiness in life.

~~~
meric
What happens if you have two emotions that conflict:

1\. You like money. 2\. You want to sustain your girlfriend's lifestyle.

But, 1 conflicts with 2 because 2 will cause a drain in your financial
resources.

Instead of saying "you have to make money to sustain girlfriend's lifestyle"
(which is a way to bridge two conflicting emotions together), what would you
say instead? "I can't do both. :("?

~~~
manicdee
I need to find a girlfriend whose desired lifestyle is within my means to
support.

~~~
meric
What if rather than "girlfriend" its your parents? And, the "life style" is
merely avoiding sending them to the nursing home?

------
AdrianRossouw
oh god, i didn't know that the vaunted pycon code of conduct is based on the
example policy from the ada project.

the ada project was behind another recent sexism scandal involving a harm
reduction presentation meant to be given by violet blue [1].

[1] [http://violetblue.tumblr.com/post/44107008572/what-
happened-...](http://violetblue.tumblr.com/post/44107008572/what-happened-
with-my-security-bsides-talk)

~~~
mpyne
Val Aurora (and Matthew Garrett) are also involved in some kind of Shun
Project against Ted T'so, as best as I can tell it's because of the savage
crime on his part of saying that it's possible that some forms of sexual
assault and rape are worse than others (e.g. being touched while drunk vs.
being violently gang-raped in a bus). One of Ted's actual examples was that of
two extremely drunk individuals, where he asked that if a drunk female does
not have the mental ability to knowingly consent, does the drunk male have the
mental ability to knowingly rape the female? And how do we know who raped who?
[1]. He goes further into territory I don't personally agree with (talking
about shifting some responsibility onto a party that has been drinking) but
even there that's at least consistent with the treatment of other situations
involving consumption of alcohol.

While it's probably insensitive to talk about like that, I'm even more scared
of those who try to turn policy and ethics debates like that into "my way or
the highway" topics by turning every opposing viewpoint into thoughtcrime.

Certainly sexual assault of any type should not be tolerated, but should a
conference organizer report all types of sexual assault that occur at a
conference _only_ as a flat "rape", or is it OK to split into further
categories? And how can you sanely debate policy at all when you will simply
be silenced if your opinion does not conform?

More details:

[http://adainitiative.org/2012/10/open-source-software-
open-t...](http://adainitiative.org/2012/10/open-source-software-open-to-all/)
[http://blog.valerieaurora.org/2012/10/29/the-linux-
community...](http://blog.valerieaurora.org/2012/10/29/the-linux-community-
cant-remain-silent-while-leaders-make-anti-woman-comments/)

[1]
[http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Rape_apology_on_LCA_maili...](http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Rape_apology_on_LCA_mailing_list/Email_2)

------
apathetic
My eyes =.=

